
World Chess Championship: Game 2, Draw - jonbaer
https://worldchess.com/2016/11/12/world-championship-game-2-draw/
======
tromp
I prefer watching this world chess championship between the two strongest
engines in the world:

[http://tcec.chessdom.com/live.php](http://tcec.chessdom.com/live.php)

Stockfish 8 squaring off against Houdini 5, 100 games back to back, no rest
days.

Go, Stockfish!

~~~
schoen
That's really cool. It's amazing to see how much progress and interest there
is in this area.

A couple of questions:

Are these Elo ratings really comparable to human Elo ratings? So it's pretty
clear that these engines would all beat any human player in history?

(Edit: I know computers have been able to beat human champions for what xkcd
points out is about half of my lifetime, but Deep Blue had a lot of resources
behind it that I would imagine these engines don't.)

How do they deal with differences over time in the hardware that the engines
run on? (both in terms of Elo calculation consistency and in terms of
historical comparisons between engines' performance ... how do we know how
much improvement is due to programming improvements vs. faster hardware? do we
know how earlier generation engines would fare today running on the same
hardware that these are running on?)

Do the engines in a particular match run on the same or different hardware? (I
thought I saw people in the chat talking about this but I didn't exactly
understand what they said.)

~~~
schoen
Also, when the tournament interface says Stockfish is working at a depth of 41
plies, does that mean it's performed an exhaustive search to that depth (!?!!)
or just that it's examined _some_ line of play to that depth?

~~~
danielvf
Only the good lines of play. The secret to modern chess engines us that they
are able to _not_ evaluate most most moves.

------
SimeVidas
Uhm, thanks for the spoiler -.- (Some of us watch ChessNetwork’s short
analysis videos.)

Funny how 99% of HN posts have vague, clickbaity titles like “Progress”, and
I’m always thinking they should put more information in the headline. I got
what I wanted, I guess.

------
nawitus
Review of the game here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Yuwt2-yq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Yuwt2-yq8)

------
woliveirajr
Where can I find the game put moves? watching a 3 hours movie on the site
isn't that good.

~~~
0xmohit
You won't need to watch a _movie_ to see the moves at chessbase [0].

[0] [http://en.chessbase.com/post/newsblog-wcc-carlsen-
karjakin-2...](http://en.chessbase.com/post/newsblog-wcc-carlsen-
karjakin-2016-11-13)

------
V-2
Nothing too exciting yet, rather boring games, but this is to be expected at
this level and phase of the match.

------
coldcode
World Chess sued people to keep them from posting moves elsewhere. A judge
shot them down. So instead someone posts to HN a 3 hr movie instead?

~~~
peachesdoll
The whole world chess championship is also available on
[https://chess24.com/en/wcc2016](https://chess24.com/en/wcc2016)

No need to register, no costs... These guys managed to defend theirself in a
law suit in Moscow and against a temporary injuction in NY. Great that people
fight for keeping chess moves free for everybody.

------
kenjackson
Who is favored?

~~~
maxander
Lets not start discussing the odds in a struggle between an icon of the
intelligentsia and a Russia-backed challenger. We've had quite enough of that
already.

~~~
zem
It's very sad

To see the ancient and distinguished game that used to be

A model of decorum and tranquility

Become like any other sport

A battleground for rival ideologies

To slug it out with glee

\-- Quartet, from "Chess"

